# Shawn Lane talks about developing speed and practise routines



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 26, 2009)

he seems like a really nice guy, I wish I could have met him.


----------



## 777_CHILLI_777 (Apr 26, 2009)

Yeah, one of the best guitarists ever IMO. His technique is brilliant


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah I've seen this vid before. He's such an awesome teacher plus this a really cool video.


----------



## Harry (Apr 29, 2009)

Great video. He really explained stuff in a way that could be understood.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2009)

it bums me out that the two guitarists that were truly a level above EVERYONE (Lane and Becker) both had something happen to them. it worries me that one day Michael Romeo might just drop dead someday 

I would KILL to see those two dudes do a shred off or a collaboration of some sort, hell I would give my left leg just to have seen one of them live when it was possible.


----------



## liquidcow (Apr 30, 2009)

Interesting stuff. I agree with what he says about building speed, I find that the classic method of getting gradually faster means you eventually hit a wall, and it's sometimes best to make the big leap to a much faster tempo as personally my technique when playing much faster differs anyway.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah I agree with that too, you have to see how your progress is applied otherwise you just give up.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> it bums me out that the two guitarists that were truly a level above EVERYONE (Lane and Becker) both had something happen to them. it worries me that one day Michael Romeo might just drop dead someday
> 
> I would KILL to see those two dudes do a shred off or a collaboration of some sort, hell I would give my left leg just to have seen one of them live when it was possible.



oh god I thought you said 'Michael Angelo' 

Michael Angelo looks like Nick Jonas next to Romeo, Lane and cooley...


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> oh god I thought you said 'Michael Angelo'
> 
> Michael Angelo looks like Nick Jonas next to Romeo, Lane and cooley...


I wouldn't say so next to Cooley, he's certainly a cleaner player than Cooley, and more musical (IMO)

Romeo's in another class of his own, but I wouldn't really compare him to any of these players.

And Lane's pretty good, pretty overrated by those who know him though.


----------



## Apophis (May 14, 2009)

Sorry, but you think that Shawn Lane is overrated?? You must be joking


----------



## freepower (May 14, 2009)

Lane's overrated for all the wrong reasons.

The more you get into him the more you realise that his subtlety, harmonic vocabulary and real sense of touch for the guitar are easily as impressive as his pure speed.

How many HLS albums have you heard?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

freepower said:


> Lane's overrated for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> The more you get into him the more you realise that his subtlety, harmonic vocabulary and real sense of touch for the guitar are easily as impressive as his pure speed.
> 
> How many HLS albums have you heard?



while I get what you're saying, I've always appreciated Lane for his soulful, tasteful side and use of interesting chords rather than his insane shredding side


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

Apophis said:


> Sorry, but you think that Shawn Lane is overrated?? You must be joking


Like I said, by those who know him, not in general.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 14, 2009)

Considering that he's sadly passed on, what possible anecdotes are there from people who actually knew him that would indicate he was overrated? o.0


----------



## DaveCarter (May 14, 2009)

Considering this is someone that Paul Gilbert referred to as ''the most terrifying guy of all time", I cant possibly see how he could be overrated in the slightest. If anything Id say he's UNDERrated; my guitar teacher had the chance to meet him and watch him play in his last couple of years, he said it was the most incredible gig he's ever been to...and there were about 20 people there


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

SplinteredDave said:


> Considering this is someone that Paul Gilbert referred to as ''the most terrifying guy of all time", I cant possibly see how he could be overrated in the slightest. If anything Id say he's UNDERrated; my guitar teacher had the chance to meet him and watch him play in his last couple of years, he said it was the most incredible gig he's ever been to...and there were about 20 people there


See, that's another glowing rating, EVERYONE who knows about him only says how amazing he is, hence he's overrated.



ShadyDavey said:


> Considering that he's sadly passed on, what possible anecdotes are there from people who actually knew him that would indicate he was overrated? o.0


My bad, I meant people who know OF him, stupid error on my part


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (May 14, 2009)

When I see Shawn Lane play, he just seems to have a "comfortability" with his guitar that i've only seen from a few players (Holdsworth and Fripp come to mind).

At the risk of over rating him, I think Shawn Lane was and still is one of the most talented and unique musicians ever to pick up a guitar, or for that matter, any instrument. 

Rock on!


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> When I see Shawn Lane play, he just seems to have a "comfortability" with his guitar that i've only seen from a few players (Holdsworth and Fripp come to mind).
> 
> At the risk of over rating him, I think Shawn Lane was and still is one of the most talented and unique musicians ever to pick up a guitar, or for that matter, any instrument.
> 
> Rock on!


I'd say the comfortability factor would apply to McLaughlin, Garsed and Govan too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

Govan = the man


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Govan = the man


Yup, FP's going to Freak Guitar this year, so he'll be learning from him and Eklundh


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

Eklundh is also insane. who's FP?


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Eklundh is also insane. who's FP?


Freepower


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 14, 2009)

Shit man, I bet that's awesome. I wish I had a life and could go too.....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

who's got Govan's solo album?

pure effluence.


----------



## yingmin (May 14, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> See, that's another glowing rating, EVERYONE who knows about him only says how amazing he is, hence he's overrated.


That's a pretty absurd definition. From that perspective, anybody who's the best at something is automatically overrated. The whole concept of being "overrated" is that people speak about him in terms disproportionate to his actual ability. The people who knew Shawn Lane talk about how disgustingly good he was because....well, he was disgustingly good. Unless you disagree with their analysis, and think that he wasn't really as good as they say he is, you have no basis for calling him overrated.


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

yingmin said:


> That's a pretty absurd definition. From that perspective, anybody who's the best at something is automatically overrated. The whole concept of being "overrated" is that people speak about him in terms disproportionate to his actual ability. The people who knew Shawn Lane talk about how disgustingly good he was because....well, he was disgustingly good. Unless you disagree with their analysis, and think that he wasn't really as good as they say he is, you have no basis for calling him overrated.


I like how you try and disprove my opinion by offering one of your own


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 14, 2009)

Overrated literally means "to overestimate the merits of" or "to rate too highly" - many people (myself included) would rate Shawn as perhaps the greatest guitarist or musician of the last 30 years - and I'm personally basing my own _subjective opinion _on the anecdotes on those who knew him personally, and the things I've heard him do.

I don't think that rating him as the best is rating him too highly. I certainly don't think that anyone is overestimating his merit.....I _do_ however know for a fact that his playing is not to everyone's taste and yet again we're left with the situation of having no definition for "best" that everyone can agree on.

Was he the fastest alternate picker? I haven't seen or heard of one faster, and I haven't seen any that approached that kind of speed with the harmonic complexity of his lines.

Was he the fastest guitarist? There are those producing more notes in a second with techniques Shawn didn't use very often at all (sweeping) but who actually cares? My views on his other musical attributes can't be supported in such an objective manner - they can't be quantified or compared in any meaningful way so again....we reach an impasse....

Why argue about this subject? Isn't it easier to either enjoy his playing, or not?


----------



## Excalibur (May 14, 2009)

ShadyDavey said:


> Overrated literally means "to overestimate the merits of" or "to rate too highly" - many people (myself included) would rate Shawn as perhaps the greatest guitarist or musician of the last 30 years - and I'm personally basing my own _subjective opinion _on the anecdotes on those who knew him personally, and the things I've heard him do.
> 
> I don't think that rating him as the best is rating him too highly. I certainly don't think that anyone is overestimating his merit.....I _do_ however know for a fact that his playing is not to everyone's taste and yet again we're left with the situation of having no definition for "best" that everyone can agree on.
> 
> ...


All valid points, I just don't see him as the deity as everyone proclaims him to be, I'm also a massive Shawn Lane fan too.


----------



## rcfreak7772000 (May 14, 2009)

*brain explodes*


----------



## freepower (May 14, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> who's got Govan's solo album?
> 
> pure effluence.



And signed by Pete Riley and all. Gonna get Guthrie this summer, then all I have to do is track down that elusive Seth boy.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 14, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> All valid points, I just don't see him as the deity as everyone proclaims him to be, I'm also a massive Shawn Lane fan too.



Fair comment Sir. 

I think towards the end of his sadly all-too-short career Shawn had some very hit and miss (for him) performances because of his condition - for the most part I think he was untouchable with the possible exception of John Mclaughlin and Allan Holdsworth but yes, I too am a fan boi


----------



## Trespass (May 14, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> See, that's another glowing rating, EVERYONE who knows about him only says how amazing he is, hence he's overrated.



I fail to see your logic. Good is a subjective term. If "EVERYONE" sees him as good, then he must be good, because there is a 100% approval of how "good" he is. Because there is such consistency, you cannot claim him as "overrated". There is no other rating to compare to.

Just using your logic, of course


----------



## Excalibur (May 15, 2009)

Trespass said:


> I fail to see your logic. Good is a subjective term. If "EVERYONE" sees him as good, then he must be good, because there is a 100% approval of how "good" he is. Because there is such consistency, you cannot claim him as "overrated". There is no other rating to compare to.
> 
> Just using your logic, of course


Then it all falls down, since everyone seems to think Kirk Hammett and Herman Li are crap, yet they get proclaimed as "overrated".

I suppose overrated's just an idiom now 



ShadyDavey said:


> Fair comment Sir.
> 
> I think towards the end of his sadly all-too-short career Shawn had some very hit and miss (for him) performances because of his condition - for the most part I think he was untouchable with the possible exception of John Mclaughlin and Allan Holdsworth but yes, I too am a fan boi


That's true, I'm a massive Holdsworth and McLaughlin fan too


----------

